# Wi throttle question



## NickelPlate (11 mo ago)

Hi Folks,

New user here. I've been a model railroader for a long time running strictly DC. A friend of mine recently loaned me an NCE Powercab. I bought some decoders and the system works great. I haven't decided though if I'm going to go with NCE, Digitrax or build my own DCC++ system.

What II really want to do is remote wireless control of multiple trains with a single device.

Can you run multiple trains with wi throttle and easily switch between them without issues? Can you setup multiple throttles on one screen (I'm thinking no more than 4 on my layout)? This to me would be ideal.

Thanks in advance,

NP


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I'd like to know this also. I have an NCE Powercab, and I can control several trains using the same device, but it is a little klunky doing so. For example, I can start up one train, and get it moving. But then to do anything for a second train, I have to select that loco, give it a command, then select another loco to give it a command.

A much better solution would be an application that could feed those same commands through a better interface that was simpler and faster to give instructions to a specific locomotive.

I undertand that most people just add a throttle for each train... at least that way, you don't have to keep selecting which loco you want to send a new instruction to. But then, It's basically like having 2 systems... both functionally, and economically since the additional throttles are not cheap. You end up with a throttle that is, in essence, dedicated to one loco. Not that it has to be... but from a practical standpoint, it is difficult to really control multiple locos using the same throttle unless all you want to do is start it in motion and then start the next train into motion.

If you want to do switching operations with more than one train, you either need a throttle for each, or one interface that isn't klunky.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I use digitrax and their wifi interface. Yes your can control 2 trains through the app rather easily. 

Another option is called LC-DCC. it's a DIY DCC controller that is app based and also works well for multi control. There are ways to build out with wifi, Bluetooth, hardwired potentiometers, etc. Instructions are easy to follow and he will work with you if you get stuck. It can be built for less than $50 . 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## NickelPlate (11 mo ago)

vette-kid said:


> I use digitrax and their wifi interface. Yes your can control 2 trains through the app rather easily.
> 
> Another option is called LC-DCC. it's a DIY DCC controller that is app based and also works well for multi control. There are ways to build out with wifi, Bluetooth, hardwired potentiometers, etc. Instructions are easy to follow and he will work with you if you get stuck. It can be built for less than $50 .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Only two? May I ask which Digitrax command station you are using? Have you used any of their wireless throttles (DT602 etc)?


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I'm not sure, I think you can set the app for now than two. I'll check when I have a chance. 

I'm using the dcs51, a UT4 and LNWI with engine driver. My son uses the UT4 or the dcs51 and I can use the app. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

I use the Engine Driver app on an android tablet with a Digitrax LNWI receiver. The number of throttles on it is dependent on the size of the screen you use. When I first bought it, I used my smartphone for the throttle and it let me use two throttles through the app. On an 8 inch tablet, I get 6 throttles side by side. I think with a larger screen I could get 8 throttles.

BTW, I am looking to buy some Digitrax throttles instead. My personal opinion is that the smart device throttles are not very precise and provide no tactile feedback when I try a button or use the slider. I have found that, for me, a more traditional throttle is better,


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

OP:
_"What II really want to do is remote wireless control of multiple trains with a single device."_

Right up my alley.

Question:
Do you have a smartphone? Or a tablet? (both work, but the tablet is better)

Then do this (will take only a few moments and won't hurt anything):

Go to google play (for Android) or The App Store (for iOS).
Enter "roco z21" into the search box
Download either of the z21 apps (one app has a red engine on a blue background, the other has "z21" on a charcoal background. I prefer the red engine app).
WHAT THIS IS: this is the free Roco z21 app that you can use to control trains. You need "hardware" to actually RUN trains, but you can explore the z21 app "in demo mode" and see how it works, how locos are controlled, how programming works, etc. Did I mention that it is FREE...?
Does this mode of control appeal to you?
Granted, it's not for everyone.
BUT... if you do like it, then I can recommend the hardware to go with it:

Digikeijs DR5000 multi-bus command station:








DR5000 - DCC Multi-bus command station


DR5000 DCC multi-bus command station for your model railwayAt Digikeijs, we sell the DR5000 - DCC multi-bus command station for your model railway. The DR5000 - DCC multi-bus command station is the command station with all imaginable bus connectors combined in one single device. The multi-bus...




www.digikeijs.com




It can work with hardware controllers and has BUILT IN WIFI, so it will also work with smartphones/tablets running the z21 control app.

As you investigate which dcc solution might be good for you, I'd suggest you "step out of the box" in which so many American folks seem to be locked, and check out other solutions, as well.

There are numerous videos, etc., that show how the DR5000 is set up and operates.
Same for the z21 control app.

You DO need a PC running Windows to do the initial setup on the DR5000.
Will also work with a Mac running bootcamp or Windows emulation software.

Here's what the z21 looks like on my own railroad, with numerous engines that can be selected "on sight" with the tap of a finger:


----------



## NickelPlate (11 mo ago)

Wow that looks interesting! I'll check it out thanks for sharing! I'd prefer in the long run to control all of my trains using a tablet. Ipad specifically.



J.Albert1949 said:


> OP:
> _"What II really want to do is remote wireless control of multiple trains with a single device."_
> 
> Right up my alley.
> ...


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I use the withrottle lite app on my cell phone with the digitrax system and the lnwi set up. I only run one train at a time with it but I prefer it for switching operations. When my boy has his buddies over they think it’s pretty cool I can run trains from the other room and not even be watching them. A friend of mine has a 10 year old that has been running trains on my layout for a couple years off of his tablet. It’s not complicated to use by any means. I have never done an mu set up on it mainly because I run steam and my layout isn’t big enough to double head and it look right. If I was to suggest a system it would be digitrax but I prefer their factory throttle over the nce. This is my .02 on it anyway hope it helps!


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

OP wrote:
_"I'd prefer in the long run to control all of my trains using a tablet. Ipad specifically."_

Then I feel comfortable in stating that the Digikeijs DR5000 hardware controller in combination with the Roco z21 app (running on the iPad) _is EXACTLY what you need._

And... it's perhaps the most affordable dcc solution out there. The DR5000 will run about $225 or so.

And again... the z21 app to use with it is... FREE.
In fact, if you tried it, you're all set up already on the iPad and "ready to go".
Do you use a Mac or a PC ?

Actually, I got my system running before the DR5000 came into the market. I use a Roco z21start control box for my hardware -- I bought it directly from a dealer in Germany.

There's also a Roco Z21 "black box" hardware controller, but that's kind of on the expensive side. Since the "small z" "z21start" is difficult to find, these days the DR5000 is easier to find and the best value.

Again... go to YouTube and do some research there.
But if you like what you see on the iPad with the z21 app, again, you'll like the DR5000 ...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

NickelPlate said:


> Wow that looks interesting! I'll check it out thanks for sharing! I'd prefer in the long run to control all of my trains using a tablet. Ipad specifically.


Have you ever done so? For me, the poor fine control of a touchscreen coupled with the complete lack of tactile feedback, which may require you to look at the handheld at a critical moment (like when coupling or trying to stop on a mark) is a non-starter. I strongly recommend you try it for yourself before committing to it.

Also, for me, a tablet is far too bulky to use for controlling trains (unless you're planning to just sit in one place). Again, just something to think about.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

J.Albert1949 said:


> OP wrote:
> _"I'd prefer in the long run to control all of my trains using a tablet. Ipad specifically."_
> 
> Then I feel comfortable in stating that the Digikeijs DR5000 hardware controller in combination with the Roco z21 app (running on the iPad) _is EXACTLY what you need._
> ...


As good as that system looks, it's far from the cheapest. LC-DCC will do exactly what he wants at under $50

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------

